

For international entrepreneurs: 3 can't miss meetings when visiting Silicon Valley - alain94040
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2009/04/29/the-3-cant-miss-meetings-for-entrepreneurs-visiting-silicon-valley/

======
alain94040
Thanks to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=552542> for inspiring this
discussion.

------
octane
Sure, whatever, just don't forget to pick up a burrito. If you're headed
toward LA, get some tacos.

~~~
octane
And if you're in between, pick up some tri-tip.

